# Building A New Platform - Socket 1155 or 2011



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2012)

I need some help on what platform to go with, 1155 or 2011. I know they're both great high end sockets but would like to know which one will last longer and have more CPU upgrades in the long run I only need 3 parts, CPU Mobo & RAM as I already have everything else from my previous build

Here's the parts that I've chosen if I go with socket 1155....

CPU 
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=187_346_1184&products_id=20140
RAM
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=20091
Motherboard
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_711_1183&products_id=20927

And here are the parts if I go with socket 2011....

CPU
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=187_346_1298&products_id=19588
RAM
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_912&products_id=18840
Motherboard
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_711_1299&products_id=21091

If you're interested in what my main uses will be it's obviously high end gaming to casual gaming, benchmarking, net, video editing the basic's really


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2012)

1155 is mainstream not high-end...


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> 1155 is mainstream not high-end...



Okay.....thanks for the help.......


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Okay.....thanks for the help.......



I thought in its own would narrow it down you want a high end rig and only one of those qualifies. Although depending how much video stuff you do and what encoder you use there is a third option.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2012)

Get 2011 only if you need 6 cores, loads of ram, or more "native" PCIe. Strip away those I believe they are more or less the same.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I thought in its own would narrow it down you want a high end rig and only one of those qualifies. Although depending how much video stuff you do and what encoder you use there is a third option.



Fair enough....Just from reading the reviews I've seen the performance of the 3770K it makes it look pretty high end so I assumed it was  I just wanna know which platform will last longer as I haven't been up to date with Intel related hardware 

I don't do a lot of video editing BTW, just now & again..mainly gaming for me


----------



## n-ster (Nov 9, 2012)

if mainly gaming, you might want to look at the 3570k, and much cheaper board and much cheaper ram


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd go 2011 for some serious crossfire/SLI action (3 or 4 gpus), but i'd venture to say that your 3770k setup there would treat you very well indeed, even with 2 cards.  Although, there may be more of an upgrade path with the 2011, as 1155 is quite done, if I'm not mistaken, as Haswell will be a different socket (1150) but is said to also have one for 2011.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=187_346_1184&products_id=20138

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_913&products_id=21887

and the mobo... I don't know, this one looks nice http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_711_1183&products_id=19871

No need to spend so much on gaming, it's not that demanding on the CPU


----------



## Melvis (Nov 9, 2012)

FX-8350  

Honestly id go with the 2011 socket bro purely because it has 6 core CPU's that you might want to upgrade later to? otherwise there pretty much the same


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 9, 2012)

I would wait for Ivy E processors if you have the notion of socket 2011. (PCIE 3.0). From what you described for usage, Z77 and IvyBridge is what you need. The savings on the CPU and motherboard can go into other areas like GPU, SDD, Ect.... It will make an all around better rig. i run I7 3930K and i7 3770K and to tell you the truth, I use my 3770K 24/7. I cannot tell the difference with what I use the system for and I do a lot of benchmarks. I enjoy the 3770K.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2012)

n-ster said:


> if mainly gaming, you might want to look at the 3570k, and much cheaper board and much cheaper ram



Was thinking of getting that CPU but money isn't really an issue and I do like having hyper-threading, it's saved me some precious minutes from video editing and backing up games so I figured the 3770K would be perfect



manofthem said:


> I'd go 2011 for some serious crossfire/SLI action (3 or 4 gpus), but i'd venture to say that your 3770k setup there would treat you very well indeed, even with 2 cards.  Although, there may be more of an upgrade path with the 2011, as 1155 is quite done, if I'm not mistaken, as Haswell will be a different socket (1150) but is said to also have one for 2011.



That's the answer I'm looking for, now I'm leaning more towards the 2011 socket



n-ster said:


> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=187_346_1184&products_id=20138
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=186_538_913&products_id=21887
> 
> and the mobo...



Nice CPU & cheap arse RAM but I prefer more speed & higher quality


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Fair enough....Just from reading the reviews I've seen the performance of the 3770K it makes it look pretty high end so I assumed it was  I just wanna know which platform will last longer as I haven't been up to date with Intel related hardware



Last longer as in what? LGA1155 is EOL momentarily Haswell will use a different socket. Performance wise your guess is as good as mine. LGA 2011 is higher performing end of story. No ifs, maybes or whatever. 



Lionheart said:


> I don't do a lot of video editing BTW, just now & again..mainly gaming for me



Then it depends what you really want to spend. If you have the money for LGA 2011 I think it is well worth it. Better upgrade path (8 core Xeons already out for it) and it isn't EOL for Haswell.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2012)

Melvis said:


> FX-8350
> 
> Honestly id go with the 2011 socket bro purely because it has 6 core CPU's that you might want to upgrade later to? otherwise there pretty much the same



I'm still an AMD fanboy but Intel CPU's ftw lolz

2011 aye, thanks for the reply 



drdeathx said:


> I would wait for Ivy E processors if you have the notion of socket 2011. (PCIE 3.0). From what you described for usage, Z77 and IvyBridge is what you need. The savings on the CPU and motherboard can go into other areas like GPU, SDD, Ect.... It will make an all around better rig. i run I7 3930K and i7 3770K and to tell you the truth, I use my 3770K 24/7. I cannot tell the difference with what I use the system for and I do a lot of benchmarks. I enjoy the 3770K.



Now I'm leaning more towards socket 1155  but thanks man, your comment helped, saving some cash would be good actually as I will be buying a new SSD


----------



## Melvis (Nov 9, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> I'm still an AMD fanboy but Intel CPU's ftw lolz
> 
> 2011 aye, thanks for the reply



When i finally upgrade mine its so on   

You might have to get another GTX670 to catch up


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2012)

If I was you

i7 3820
Asrock X79 Extreme3
G.Skill 2133 4x4GB

Remember with X79 you can run more ram, more video cards and better processors it is the better setup for future proofing. Look at all the Gulftown guys still chugging around with the same performance as a 3770K.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 9, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Was thinking of getting that CPU but money isn't really an issue and I do like having hyper-threading, it's saved me some precious minutes from video editing and backing up games so I figured the 3770K would be perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"higher quality" ? it's the same quality lol. and the speed difference is pretty minor. We are talking spending 1.7x for an upgrade from a 3570K --> 3770K and 1600 vs 2400 RAM and a great vs overkill motherboard

the RAM you won't notice the difference, the CPU you will only really notice it when doing video encoding or whatnot and the motherboard you really won't notice it

This is coming from someone who is extremely happy with his i7 3820 build and purchase. I just think that for gaming you won't see a difference at all

However, if you are dead-set on spending more than you should, lga 2011 is def a no brainer and cdawall's combo seems great


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2012)

Melvis said:


> When i finally upgrade mine its so on
> 
> You might have to get another GTX670 to catch up



Lmao its definitely on bro



cdawall said:


> If I was you
> 
> i7 3820
> Asrock X79 Extreme3
> ...



Future proofing were the 2 words I was after cheers   and you've convinced me enough to go with socket 2011

Thanks for the links, I like the RAM but I'll stick with the Asus Rampage IV Formula


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Future proofing were the 2 words I was after cheers and you've convinced me enough to go with socket 2011
> 
> Thanks for the links, I like the RAM but I'll stick with the Asus Rampage IV Formula



Price is about the same and I am a bit of an Asus fan so I see no issues with that


----------



## n-ster (Nov 9, 2012)

Seems like you area all set then! Have fun with that build


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Price is about the same and I am a bit of an Asus fan so I see no issues with that



Nice  thanks for help 



n-ster said:


> Seems like you area all set then! Have fun with that build



I was wondering where your previous post disappeared too and I will have fun cheers


*Thanks for the help everyone*


----------



## Melvis (Nov 9, 2012)

When are you getting it huh huh huh? come on tell me so i can be ready to do a bench off with ya 

Make it about a month (maybe less) and its game time!!


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2012)

Melvis said:


> When are you getting it huh huh huh? come on tell me so i can be ready to do a bench off with ya
> 
> Make it about a month (maybe less) and its game time!!



Lmao  I should have all 3 parts at the end of this month or even sooner & I will be definitely posting pics of them up on TPU


----------



## Melvis (Nov 9, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Lmao  I should have all 3 parts at the end of this month or even sooner & I will be definitely posting pics of them up on TPU



Excellent ill see what i can do then  i only need to spend $660 

Anyone wanting some old used AMD parts?


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 9, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Excellent ill see what i can do then  i only need to spend $660
> 
> Anyone wanting some old used AMD parts?



Lol using my thread to sell your parts now why didn't I think of that


----------



## Melvis (Nov 9, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Lol using my thread to sell your parts now why didn't I think of that


----------



## n-ster (Nov 9, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Nice  thanks for help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ninja deleted it because I wasn't looking at the right thing


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't get that ASRock Extreme3 motherboard, I would get something a little nicer that can handle higher power loads rather than a motherboard with 5+1-phase power.

I have the 3820 and the 2133 G.Skill memory and I can vouch that both are awesome and won't disappoint. As for the motherboard. I personally have the P9X79 Deluxe which has all the bells and whistles of the ASUS X79 lineup for non-ROG boards, but a lot of people seem to be pretty happy with the Pro. If you're going to be building SB-E, REALLY don't recommend skimping on the motherboard, it's not a good plan. Either way I'm recommending what I have because it runs awesome.

ASUS P9X79 Deluxe

Edit: BTW, the deluxe has 16+2+2+2 power, and you can't tell me that those VRMs aren't beastly. Here, Cadaveca even reviewed the board some time ago.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/P9X79_Deluxe/


----------



## cdawall (Nov 9, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Don't get that ASRock Extreme3 motherboard, I would get something a little nicer that can handle higher power loads rather than a motherboard with 5-phase power.
> 
> I have the 3820 and the 2133 G.Skill memory and I can vouch that both are awesome and won't disappoint. As for the motherboard. I personally have the P9X79 Deluxe which has all the bells and whistles of the ASUS X79 lineup for non-ROG boards, but a lot of people seem to be pretty happy with the Pro. If you're going to be building SB-E, REALLY don't recommend skimping on the motherboard, it's not a good plan. Either way I'm recommending what I have because it runs awesome.
> 
> ASUS P9X79 Deluxe



He isn't getting the asrock....


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 9, 2012)

cdawall said:


> He isn't getting the asrock....



Just noticed that, my stance is still firm. Unless you're going to be running LN2 I wouldn't get the ROG board, I would still consider the P9X79 Deluxe.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Just noticed that, my stance is still firm. Unless you're going to be running LN2 I wouldn't get the ROG board, I would still consider the P9X79 Deluxe.



I kind of have to agree looks like a good board and even has 8 dimm slots instead of 4.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 10, 2012)

with 1155 being slated for replacement soon, 2011 has plenty of life and expansion for it. Plust Opportunity to Run Xeon Class CPUs


----------



## n-ster (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm inclined to agree with the comments about the motherboard above


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Nov 11, 2012)

I just built a system, got my parts from pc case gear aswell.
3770k
https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20140
MSI Z77 Mpower
https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21537
16GB 2133MHz ram
https://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18909

This thing is a total beast. Popped a H100 on it, and I'm cruising at 4.5GHz.
If you wana check it out more.
Build Log:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173917


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 11, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I'm inclined to agree with the comments about the motherboard above





Ivy E  is the only processor coming out for 2011.  Everything changes after that. Cmon, it's Intel.


----------

